# Playpen



## Lornaroy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, really need some advice within the next 10 or so mins... We've been thinking about getting our little boy a travel cot to use as a playpen instead of his wire pen. What would people say to this? Lorna


----------



## gamerkid08 (Jul 19, 2013)

If you are meaning something like a baby playpen they he would be able to climb the mesh easily


----------

